# [SOLVED] Ipod Touch 3 Gen. wont turn on (HELP)



## Chololatino (Jul 21, 2013)

*Hey,*

*My Ipod Touch 3 Gen. wont turn on plz help!!!  I have had this Ipod touch for a while (almost a year) I have never had this problem... :/*

*Last night I was charging it and it was fully charged which means i disconnected soo it wont over charge (it is bad if it overcharges TOO much) after that I went to sleep and this morning I woke up and tried to use it but it wont turn on  I did not turn it off last night all I did is disconnected it and went to sleep...*

_I do not have a warranty on this device I cant figure out what is wrong with it... 
Plz help me and thx reply asap!!!  Hope It works soon_


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Ipod Touch 3 Gen. wont turn on (HELP)*

You can't overcharge the device. You can leave it plugged in all night long if you wanted.

Press and Hold both the power button and home button to see if that will force a reboot.


----------



## Chololatino (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: Ipod Touch 3 Gen. wont turn on (HELP)*

@Masterchiefxx17 Soo your trying to say one day when I leave an Ipod Touch my whole life charging it will not overcharge keep in mind those this work only on the new ones???

How long should I should hold the Home button and the power/lock button??? I tried it but it did not work...  I also tried Recovery mode and DFU Mode

I also connected the Ipod Touch to USB and opened up ITunes I got a ERROR message saying "ITunes could not connect to this IPhone. An unknown error occured (0xE8000084)" Will the battery drain if I have my Ipod Touch off??? Will I have to buy a new Ipod??? Can Apple even fix this?!?!?!? Does this problem happen to people frequently??? 

Hmmm...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Ipod Touch 3 Gen. wont turn on (HELP)*



> Soo your trying to say one day when I leave an Ipod Touch my whole life charging it will not overcharge keep in mind those this work only on the new ones???


You can't over charge the device. Leaving it plugged in all day or night won't hurt it.



> How long should I should hold the Home button and the power/lock button??? I tried it but it did not work...  I also tried Recovery mode and DFU Mode


Does the DFU screen show up on the iPod itself?



> Can Apple even fix this?!?!?!?


Actually yes they can. If you go to your near by Apple Store they will help you fix the issue.



> Does this problem happen to people frequently???


It's the life of an Apple product. The iPod Touches all have similar issues.


----------



## Chololatino (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: Ipod Touch 3 Gen. wont turn on (HELP)*

I have had the Ipod Touch Discharge for almost a month now ( That is what I think) I also bought a new Ipod Charger and wall charger. I read somewhere these happen sometimes and the solution was this... Guess what when I connected for it to charge the Ipod Touch turned on and the charging sign came up and after a while the apple logo came up and normally turned back on!!!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Glad to hear!


----------

